# Do I need new Boots? Bindings?



## CodeMonkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been boarding for a while now . . Probably close to 10 years. But, I still suck. I live in the south, so I'm lucky if I get to go 1-2 days a year.

However, I've started working for a company in Salt Lake, so, I'll probably get more like 10 days a year now. . . . mostly nights. But I digress.

When I first started boarding, there was a "keep the gear" deal, and I came home with a Morrow set of boots, bindings, and board. While it wasn't the best quality, it was good enough. However, now that I've gotten a bit better, and lost a lot of weight (260 -> 195 so far), things aren't working right.

My feet started getting looser and looser. Either I was finally starting to do things right, and they were never tight, or, my weight loss has shrunk my feet a lot (I know they've shrunk some). The straps on my bindings started maxing out, so I adjusted both to the smallest setting. Then I trimmed some of the straps, so they could get tight. But, my feet still feel loose. I should also mention that I recently took a lesson, and was told that I'm not bending my knees, so I've started riding "right"er. That stance change could also be doing some of it. But, I now do have way more control, so I'm confident I was doing it wrong before.

And, now, something is starting to pinch in my pinky toes. Either the trimmed binding is poking into my toe, annoying me, or the toe just has too much room, and it's rubbing. At first, I was thinking I needed new bindings (since mine wouldn't get any smaller). But, now, I'm thinking that I may need boots (firmer boots), that won't need the bindings tightened so much, and that are firmer. The morrow boots seem a bit flimsy.

So, the question(s):


Do I need boots?
Do I need bindings?
What kind of boots / bindings would you recommend? I've read this forum just enough to see to stay away from e-bay, and actually go get fitted. But, I'm still not sure what kind of boot / support I should be looking for. I can handle blues. Blacks scare me, but I've done a couple on the east coast (likely rated differently). While I want to start doing little jumps, I will probably spend most of my time just doing the trails. I guess I'm a solid "intermediate". So, should I look for firmness, if so, what does that really mean? . . hehehe

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

If your riding 10 year old stuff get new stuff for sure. Equipment has progressed a lot.


----------



## CodeMonkey (Feb 25, 2010)

K1tt3n5 said:


> If your riding 10 year old stuff get new stuff for sure. Equipment has progressed a lot.


But, what first? I have a board, boots, and bindings. And, I can't afford to upgrade more than one at a time. I'm leaning toward boots first.

And, when it comes to boots, is there any brand I should try to go with? Any I should try to avoid? The guy at the repair shop told me to stick with Ride bindings a while back. But I've never gotten any advice for boots.


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

You will see this answer a lot here. Get the boots first. Also, it does not matter brand. Go to a shop with lots of choices and try on as many as possible. Which ever ones fit the best, buy them.


----------



## CodeMonkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Is comfort, then,the only thing that matters? Or should I worry about rigidity? And, if I do worry about how stiff they are, what is stiffness for? (See -- I *am* a n00b )


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Lots of shops are clearancing out this time of year. I was able to outfit my kid for $300 full package. It's Ride and 5150. Not top of the line but he is still growing. _That is my point_. Can you afford a package deal of a name brand but not top of the line? Since your not going to get out much? 
I think all new equipment at the lower end of the product line is still super advaced over your older stuff.

My skiis were from the 80's and the tech in those now, are light years over what I rode. The rental equipment blows away my what was a uppper level ski back then :laugh:

Hope this helps you out.
-Slyder


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Definitely look at new boots. I lost a similar amount of weight, I used to wear a size 14 boot then last year I went to a 13. A few weeks ago I bought new size 12 boots, so it's likely that your old boots just don't fit now.


----------



## CodeMonkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Rufus said:


> Definitely look at new boots. I lost a similar amount of weight, I used to wear a size 14 boot then last year I went to a 13. A few weeks ago I bought new size 12 boots, so it's likely that your old boots just don't fit now.


I'm going boarding again tonight -- any suggestions for temporarily getting rid of my pinky pain? Wear some extra socks?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not sure extra socks will help, what I'm guessing is that the boots are so broken in that they are collapsing a bit when you tighten down the toe strap.

In terms of buying boots, when you go and try on MANY pairs, also bring your snowboard socks, or buy new. Boots can fit different with thinner socks on if you just go in wearing tennis shoe type socks you might not get a correct fit. One good pair of snowboard socks will do, it's really best not to ride with multiple pairs of socks on. Boots are alot warmer now than back then too.


----------



## CodeMonkey (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> I'm not sure extra socks will help, what I'm guessing is that the boots are so broken in that they are collapsing a bit when you tighten down the toe strap.
> 
> In terms of buying boots, when you go and try on MANY pairs, also bring your snowboard socks, or buy new. Boots can fit different with thinner socks on if you just go in wearing tennis shoe type socks you might not get a correct fit. One good pair of snowboard socks will do, it's really best not to ride with multiple pairs of socks on. Boots are alot warmer now than back then too.


They collapse a lot. I can bend them in half.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2009)

Definitely need new boots


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

You sound a lot like me - except the last five years I have been able to get out 15-20 days a year. I live in Houston and just decided to upgrade my gear this year.

I have had the same boots and board since 2000. After my second trip this year (and before my third trip) I decided to buy new boots because I noticed more room in the heel and toe than in previous years and the movement was annoying. It's most likely NOT that you have lost weight, but that all the padding in your boots is packed out. Foam does that with age, even if not being used often.

Absolutely get new boots and absolutely go for comfort. If you are a park rider, get flex in the boot. If cruising all mountain, go for a more stiff boot. You WANT your big toe to barely touch the front of the boot when trying on in the store. It might seem a bit too small, but once strapped in and on the board, it should be comfortable.

Binding tech has come a long way too - they are much lighter and stronger now. Older boots were bigger and heavier while new boots are smaller and lighter. Your bindings will need to be able to accommodate the change in size. When I bought new boots I was forced to buy new bindings because my old bindings were too large and wouldn't strap down small enough.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

I wanna see if I can clear this up..when you say park rider, you're talking about the terrain park and doing tricks and jumps and jibs and what not? And all mountain also would include just riding down these hills, as well, right? So you say get a stiff boot for the latter, yet some people claim a beginner should get a boot more on the flex side.


----------



## CodeMonkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Just got back from the ski shop, and my wallet is sore, but I'm very happy, and I can't wait to hit the slopes.

They called my old boots, "antiques" hehehe

I got the Shaun White boots w/Burton toe cup bindings. And, I went ahead and grabbed a new board too. I was torn between A Burton board, and a Ride Crush. The Crush is a rocker board, which is supposed to make some things easier. I'm not sure if I need easier, but, the board looks way cool, and the pattern gets dark when it gets cold.

Now I can't wait to hit the slopes again. I'm heading to Cataloochee in North Carolina on Thursday, so I'll break it in then . . . . sooo friggin excited


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Muki said:


> I wanna see if I can clear this up..when you say park rider, you're talking about the terrain park and doing tricks and jumps and jibs and what not? And all mountain also would include just riding down these hills, as well, right? So you say get a stiff boot for the latter, yet some people claim a beginner should get a boot more on the flex side.


Yes, the park = tricks, rails & jumps.

All mountain - cruising trails and tree runs, maybe some kickers and jumps.

My beginner set-up was VERY stiff - but I learned ten years ago so things could be different now. I would say to think about what type of riding you think you will be doing the most (mountain or park) and go with a set-up for that goal. There is beginner's gear in both camps so you should be able to find what you are looking for.


----------

